# Monday Morning Massacre



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Come back from my vacation, tired enough from 8 rounds of golf in 5 days, and *BOOM!* Not sure if this was planned, but my entire office has been shattered. 3 bombs on my desk this morning. Details and pics to follow....

DAMM YOU! DAMM YOU ALL!


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Come back from my vacation, tired enough from 8 rounds of golf in 5 days, and *BOOM!* Not sure if this was planned, but my entire office has been shattered. 3 bombs on my desk this morning. Details and pics to follow....
> 
> DAMM YOU! DAMM YOU ALL!


It's the 800+ strokes that got you tired. Take some lessons and open them packages. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a great way to start off the work week.......


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Heheheheheheh...... I mean.... umm... that's a shame Steve. :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Heheheheheheh...... I mean.... umm... that's a shame Steve. :lol:


Yeah, uh hate it for ya Steve.. :twisted:

bonc


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

The BONCs have struck the Amish....Retaliation will be brutal!!! :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


>


In the words of Phil Collins, "Tonight, tonight, tonight...."


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

RKC07 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Come back from my vacation, tired enough from 8 rounds of golf in 5 days, and *BOOM!* Not sure if this was planned, but my entire office has been shattered. 3 bombs on my desk this morning. Details and pics to follow....
> ...


Quick Game Summary, all rounds in the OC MD area:

Best Round: 77 @ War Admiral. Played the Black Tees (not tips). 140 slope, 73 rating. 2nd best round of my life (1st, 74 at Leopard's Chase, Ocean Ridge Plantation, North Carolina, from the Championship tees).

Worst Round: 85 @ Bayside. Course is hard enough, but the 30-40 mph gusts made it almost impossible.

All 6 other rounds were between 76-78. I'd sink every putt, but couldn't hit a green in reg. Then i'd hit 10 GIR in a row, and miss every birdie putt. But I had a blast and played pretty well.

Play to a 5 handicap. Golf, Poker and Cigars.... My trifecta of vices


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, here we go....

1st up, Bob smoked me.....









2nd, Riverdog kicked dirt on me when I was down.....









Last, MadMike was basically beating a dead horse at this point....









Total Payload....









All I have to say is.....









Thank you guys so much! But man did you kick my ass!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

man you got pwned... nice tag team guys


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: 
Glad it got there safely!

My bomb hitting at the same time as the BONC's was totally coincidental. I had no idea they had deployed munitions as well :lol: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn dude, I knew you got a beat down but that's just crazy!!!!



Awesome strike guys!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> RKC07 said:
> 
> 
> > randomhero1090 said:
> ...


Nice rounds and nice hits from the bro's hero. It would be a pleasure to play a round with you one day. Your not a hacker I see. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

RKC07 said:


> Nice rounds and nice hits from the bro's hero. It would be a pleasure to play a round with you one day. Your not a hacker I see. Glad you had a great time.


Yeah, they crushed me. I have launched some good strikes in my day, but lately I have been getting my ass handed to me.

Nah, I am not a hacker. I never played in HS or College. I met my wife my Junior year of College, and my father-in-law belonged to a Country Club. So once I was done College, I decided to start working on my golf game. I floated in the mid-teens as a handicap, then I found this site....

www.oneplanegolfswing.com

Fits my natural swing style, which is a pretty flat swing. Using Chuck's videos, I was able to really groove something consistent. I might not be the longest single-digit handicapper, but my consistency and short game make up for it (drive in the 260s usually).

Love to get a round in with you some time!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Call a medic! Nice hit!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

where's my fellow BONCer..Dude, I think we need to plaster this dude again...all he wants to talk about is GOLF. :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm cutting him some slack........ I recognize an obsessive/compulsive when I see one. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Madmike said:


> where's my fellow BONCer..Dude, I think we need to plaster this dude again...all he wants to talk about is GOLF. :shock:


Hehe...sorry. Yes, the OCD kicks in when Golf or Cigars come into a conversation 

Believe me, you guys pounded me. I spent over an hour trying to rearrange my humis to get everything in.

I kept some "ammo" on the side for a special occasion :twisted:


----------

